# Quick and easy ground deer meat recipes?



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a ton of ground deer meat so the wife and I are looking for some ground meat recipes. Thanks!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Meatballs, loaf, hamburgers, chili, chilimac! Sorry I had too


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

This stuff is awesome: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=112440

You'll thank me later:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

willeye said:


> Meatballs, loaf, hamburgers, chili, chilimac! Sorry I had too


Lasagna, enchiladas, spaghetti, dirty rice


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Deer burger helper......Tacos........Deer-n-beans......Sausage.....I eat deer all year long,about three ground up with whole back straps/ tenderloins works for me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything you would do with beef..other than Grill or BBQ & roast are ???ble its just too dry..Im sure I will get flack on that and a few people got it figgered out but not me..cva34


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

I mix my deer meat with 73/27 beef. I mix it 60% deer 40% beef and it does good for hamburgers etc....


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

We grind our own 50/50 with brisket and use it for everything you would use ground beef for everything from hamburgers, meatloaf, nachos, hamburger helper, you name it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Another hint some people use that Bacon #3 pack (end/pieces etc). Grind it in with your Deer meat ..Maybe 10/15%..Its Real good too cva34


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Reel Cajun said:


> We grind our own 50/50 with brisket and use it for everything you would use ground beef for everything from hamburgers, meatloaf, nachos, hamburger helper, you name it.


Same here. We never buy hamburger until im out of deer meat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy 4 lbs of really cheap pan sausage in the tubes , mix w 6 lbs ground deer meat , fry a patty and adjust the taste, prob , needs b pepper and garlic powder


makes a good burger or lean pan sausage


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

**** on a shingle


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

*ground meat recipes*

X10 on the shingles. Been the breakfast of champions for a very long time. I mix mine to 40% with brisket, only way my wife will eat it.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*Chicken fry*

Add one table spoon of oil and a beaten egg to 1-2 pounds of ground venison. Form patties.
Season with salt and pepper. Roll in flour. 
Fry
Makes the best chicken fried deer steak you can eat.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

when i have mine processed i have straight deer only, when i cook bronto's i mix 1 pack deer, 1pack pork pan sausage makes 4 really nice sized burgers or 6smaller ones, i also add bread crumbs an egg and loads of secret seasonings, then after all mixed i put back in fridge overnite firms the meat up


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

venison/crawfish/ bacon burgers 1lb ground 1/4lb ground bacon and good hand full of crawfish tails roughly chopped season to your taste (I use Best stops seasoning) grill to medium and enjoy Beau


----------

